Ask HN: Are you stop using Chrome and move to the new Firefox? - iKenshu
======
twobyfour
Never left Firefox, in part because I don't like Chrome's UI and in part
because I don't want to make it easier than it already is for Google to track
my every move.

That choice has become less painful in the last 3 months as Firefox's
performance - especially memory usage and JavaScript execution speed - has
begun to improve.

But I'm dreading the day they both finish dumbing down the UI and remove the
ability to customize it properly. XUL extensions will be sadly missed. Mozilla
needs to find an appropriate substitute - aside from privacy (which I can get
from Safari too), thorough customization was Firefox's distinguishing feature.

------
Piskvorrr
Just tried Firefox Nightly (57.0a1) today, and... _wow_. I haven't seen such a
speed boost since trying out Chrome 1.0, almost a decade ago. I probably won't
_stop_ using Chrome, but I'll certainly give FF another try, perhaps I'll even
make it my primary browser again.

~~~
iKenshu
I really miss desktop notification for Youtube or Facebook they're not
available for Nightly or Firefox and all the add-ons don't work

~~~
Piskvorrr
I don't care for notifications; OTOH the coming end of XUL is IMNSHO suicidal.

